# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  كنترل حجم دانلود و زمان download  كلاينت ها

## maryam125

سلام دوستان
من توي يه شركت كار مينم كه افرادي دسترسي به اينترنت رو دارن.اما برخي با download هاي زياد در اوقات بيكاريشون سرعت رو كم ميكنن.علاوه بر اون مديريت ميخواد به اين موضوع رسيدگي كنه.راهي هست؟

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

اگه بتوني يك ISA سرور نصب كني ميتواني حسابي حال همه رو بگير سايت فيلتر كن محدوديت دانلود ساعت استفاده و... بدي

----------


## maryam125

isa داريم.اگه ممكنه با جزئيات بگيد.

----------


## s.iran

سلام
اگه ممکنه نحوه کار با isa و این که چه جوری میشه کارهایی که گفتید انجام داد؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## kusha313

منم به شدت به دونستن اين موضوع احتياج دارم اگه توضيح بديد فكر كنم بحث خوبي بشه

----------


## misagh1359

یه نرم افزار هست به نام WinRoute با اون به راحتی می شه همه این کارها رو کرد ، خواستی بگو لینکشو واست با پیغام خصوصی بفرستم ، یه کم جستجو کنی تو وب گیرش میاری

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

اگر شما ISA Server داری و می خوای که محدودیت پهنای باند و حجم ایجاد کنی باید از یک نر افزار جانبی رو ISA Server استفاده کنی. البته گزارش حجم استفاده شده توسط خود آیزا قابل دسترسی هست

1- Traffic Qouta با لیسانس 5 کاربر رایگان
2- Bandwidth Splitter با لیسانس 10 کاربر همزمان
اولی امکان گزارش گیری داره و دومی نداره-دومی تنظیمات بیشتری داره

;-)

----------


## sali444

سلام
با winbox اين كار خيلي راحته...

ما يه سرور ميكروتيك ( يكي از توضيع هاي لينوكس مخصوص سرور شبكه بدون نياز به نصب درايور ) داريم و اون رو با winbox كنترل مي كنيم. خيلي كامله و سرعت و محدوديت رو راحت ميشه كنترل كرد.

----------


## aliroozbahany

winbox با این نرم افزار اکانت ماهواره ای هک می کنن

----------


## sali444

بلـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــه؟
عزیزم winbox کلاینت میکروتیکه. ربطی به اکانت ماهواره ای نداره...

----------


## cybercoder

جالبه یعنی با winbox خالی ایشون بیان QOS ( Traffic shaping ) انجام بدن؟

----------


## cybercoder

همون طور که گفتند می توانید با افزونه Bandwidth splitter به ISA Server و هم تا حدودی با Winroute و البته کاملترش رو با Mikrotik RouterOS انجام بدید البته device های دیگر نظیر محصولات cisco و ... هم این توانایی رو دارند.

----------


## 2224614

> همون طور که گفتند می توانید با افزونه Bandwidth splitter به ISA Server و هم تا حدودی با Winroute و البته کاملترش رو با Mikrotik RouterOS انجام بدید البته device های دیگر نظیر محصولات cisco و ... هم این توانایی رو دارند.


ممنون میشم با استفاده از وینباکس در میکروتیک کامل این بحث رو توضیح بدید

----------

